# Best Affordable Baby Carriers



## midraper (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys!! My husband and I have been looking around for a baby carrier for quite some time now. We're headed to disneyland in about 3 weeks and it's the first time we've taken out 1 year old on a trip, so as you can imagine we are stressing out quite a bit. Anyways, we found this website that has baby carriers but we wanted some opinions first before we purchased one about what carriers you like and what ones are better than others. We'd really appreciate it!! Thanks a lot!!

http://www.squidoo.com/best-affordable-baby-carriers

Michelle Draper


----------



## katinanna (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi. With the exception of the Ergo, I wouldn't use any of the carriers listed in that article. Ergo is good, so are Boba and Beco. They will run about $100 new. Which one works best for you depends on body type of caregiver and baby and what type of activities you will be doing. If you want quick and easy in and outs, a ring sling might be good (maya wrap is a good brand) but as it sits on one shoulder, it won't work as well for longer carries.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

Try your local Freecycle. You can find a local group on Yahoo. I found many amazing baby things there


----------



## bruebee (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi  I have an ergo and I Love It!. It has been the best investment for this babe. I use It all the time. I think in your case going with a soft structured carrier would be your best bet. Youll be happy that you can carry on the front or back since you will be doing all that walking at Disney. Its super easy to get baby in front carry by yourself. To do back carry, having some one to help you the first few times would be helpful. Im able to get my 19 lb 11 month old on my back when out and about by myself. I also use it at home while doing chores. So in all that rambling I just did, I think that you wont be disappointed getting the ergo or something similar. Good luck and have a ton of fun at disneyland!


----------



## TinkerBellPSU (Dec 10, 2012)

I wouldn't use any of the carriers listed that I saw on that website, except maybe the Ergo. We have a Boba 3G and it works well - especially with the higher back when my daughter arches her back in the carrier. There are good websites with for sale or trade boards where you can find a good carrier and find good recommendations too. Some of the carriers are well loved and some are almost like new. A website for reviews of tons of different babywearing items is www.thebabywearer.com You can look at reviews without joining and you can join and then look at the FSOT boards. There are also babywearing swap groups that you can join on facebook, babycenter, and diaperswappers. I've been on the hunt for my first woven wrap so I've seen lots of soft structured carriers like the Ergo and Boba for sale on these boards. Today on the Facebook swap some gal is giving away an Ergo as long as the winner pays for the shipping. Other well liked brands of softstructured carriers include Tula and Kindpack.


----------



## proudMoMmy2634 (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with the earlier replies because of the dangling feet,.check on here why..

http://www.hipdysplasia.org/developmental-dysplasia-of-the-hip/prevention/baby-carriers-seats-and-other-equipment/

What is the weight of your baby? If she/he is 15-45 lbs already, you might try the Action Baby Carrier Toddler carrier. We are an ABC user and we find it very helpful, cooler and comfy.. even my DD loves being in it, though front facing is not recommended by this carrier which is great for our babies. Hope this helps!!

http://www.actionbabycarriers.com/


----------



## NishaG (Mar 5, 2007)

Look into the Action Baby Carrier.


----------

